# Postal Services



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be moving over to Crete in 3 weeks time, and am trying to get a few pieces of info re. Greek post office together. Unfortunately, their english language site keeps crashing....
I would ship, on a weekly basis, between 1 and 150 parcels to european destinations. The Irish Post office gives me a great bulk discount rate on this, as would Royal Mail, Bundes Post, etc. I'm trying to find out if the Elta operates bulk discount schemes, and if so, where do I find the rates and T&Cs?
thanks
Eoghan


----------

